# Anyone tried completely starch free diet?



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Have always thought that carb reduction helped but not enough to make it worth the hell of being carb free. Have read that starch free (takes a bit of time and effort to test foods) can give desired results. No IBS,what joy. I'm just starting starch free, day one and feeling fair. Seems that even in some similar food groups some will be high starch while other low. Anyone know of low starch food list, it would be a great help.Jan8


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you want starch free that means avoiding EVERY grain (whole grains tend to have less total starch, but may have too much if you are trying for starch free diet) So no breads pastas or other baked goods.Every starchy veggie (Potatoes...maybe even sweet potatoes...peas and corn)I think all the beans would be banned as well.Atkins Induction phase lists would probably give you a good thing, but you could add most fruits to that (but some fruits have sorbitol and that may be as bad as starches).For a somewhat more generous list use South Beach Diet or Glucose Revolution. SBD, probably phase I (but it includes some starchy foods you wouldn't have on Atkins, because it looks at Glycemic Index, not grams of carbs).Resistant stach may be what you want to avoid (it is what you do not absorb, so foods high in it may be more problematic for causing gas which is what most people are trying to avoid by going low-stach)Eur J Clin Nutr. 2002 Jun;56(6):500-5. Related Articles, Links ï¿½ï¿½ Resistant starch content in a selection of starchy foods on the Swedish market.Liljeberg Elmstahl H.Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Center for Chemistry and Chemical Engineering, Lund University, Lund, Sweden. Helena.Elmstahl###inl.lth.seOBJECTIVE: The objective was to determine the resistant starch (RS) content in a selection of typical starchy foods on the Swedish market. In addition, the daily RS intake was estimated from Swedish food consumption data. DESIGN: The major forms of RS, including physically encapsulated starch, were determined with an in vitro method using chewing as a pre-step before enzymatic incubation. SETTING: The study was performed at the Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Lund University, Sweden. SUBJECTS: Six healthy subjects were used to chew the food products before enzymatic incubation of the samples. RESULTS: Twenty-five cereal, potato and legume products were included in the study. The highest RS concentration was noted in the legume group (9.5-11.1% total starch basis). Commercially processed potato products were found to have a higher RS content (4.8-5.9%), compared with boiled potatoes (2.0%). Among the cereal products, bread with enclosure of intact rye grains, barley flakes and semolina porridge, respectively, were identified to have a RS level in the higher range (4.5-6.0%). The daily RS intake was estimated to be 3.2 g. CONCLUSIONS: The main RS sources in the Swedish diet are bread and potato products, which contribute approximately 1.3 and 1.2 g RS per day, respectively. Based on food habits the RS intake may vary considerably, thus when added to dietary fibre intake, the contribution of RS may be of nutritional importance for certain individuals.Lists somethings in the Swedish diet so legumes, potataoes other than boiled, and rye and semolina (pasta) grains are mostly bad...but this is not that inclusiveWhite Rice has a lot of starch, but most of it is non-resistant and most IBSers tolerate it well, for example. This is also why it tends to have a high glycemic index, it goes rapidly into the blood raising glucose levels.On the other hand, it does have some potential health benefits, so I don't know what avoiding it totally forever might cause down the road http://www.preparedfoods.com/CDA/ArticleIn...,113218,00.html Don't know how much help this has been. K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you want starch free that means avoiding EVERY grain (whole grains tend to have less total starch, but may have too much if you are trying for starch free diet) So no breads pastas or other baked goods.Every starchy veggie (Potatoes...maybe even sweet potatoes...peas and corn)I think all the beans would be banned as well.Atkins Induction phase lists would probably give you a good thing, but you could add most fruits to that (but some fruits have sorbitol and that may be as bad as starches).For a somewhat more generous list use South Beach Diet or Glucose Revolution. SBD, probably phase I (but it includes some starchy foods you wouldn't have on Atkins, because it looks at Glycemic Index, not grams of carbs).Resistant stach may be what you want to avoid (it is what you do not absorb, so foods high in it may be more problematic for causing gas which is what most people are trying to avoid by going low-stach)Eur J Clin Nutr. 2002 Jun;56(6):500-5. Related Articles, Links ï¿½ï¿½ Resistant starch content in a selection of starchy foods on the Swedish market.Liljeberg Elmstahl H.Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Center for Chemistry and Chemical Engineering, Lund University, Lund, Sweden. Helena.Elmstahl###inl.lth.seOBJECTIVE: The objective was to determine the resistant starch (RS) content in a selection of typical starchy foods on the Swedish market. In addition, the daily RS intake was estimated from Swedish food consumption data. DESIGN: The major forms of RS, including physically encapsulated starch, were determined with an in vitro method using chewing as a pre-step before enzymatic incubation. SETTING: The study was performed at the Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Lund University, Sweden. SUBJECTS: Six healthy subjects were used to chew the food products before enzymatic incubation of the samples. RESULTS: Twenty-five cereal, potato and legume products were included in the study. The highest RS concentration was noted in the legume group (9.5-11.1% total starch basis). Commercially processed potato products were found to have a higher RS content (4.8-5.9%), compared with boiled potatoes (2.0%). Among the cereal products, bread with enclosure of intact rye grains, barley flakes and semolina porridge, respectively, were identified to have a RS level in the higher range (4.5-6.0%). The daily RS intake was estimated to be 3.2 g. CONCLUSIONS: The main RS sources in the Swedish diet are bread and potato products, which contribute approximately 1.3 and 1.2 g RS per day, respectively. Based on food habits the RS intake may vary considerably, thus when added to dietary fibre intake, the contribution of RS may be of nutritional importance for certain individuals.Lists somethings in the Swedish diet so legumes, potataoes other than boiled, and rye and semolina (pasta) grains are mostly bad...but this is not that inclusiveWhite Rice has a lot of starch, but most of it is non-resistant and most IBSers tolerate it well, for example. This is also why it tends to have a high glycemic index, it goes rapidly into the blood raising glucose levels.On the other hand, it does have some potential health benefits, so I don't know what avoiding it totally forever might cause down the road http://www.preparedfoods.com/CDA/ArticleIn...,113218,00.html Don't know how much help this has been. K.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Komottus thank you for all your information. Very much appreaciated. Will I think have to cheat a little and except that some small amounts will make their way into my diet. As you point out, long term it would more than likely have some rather unwanted side effects.Do feel it is worth a shot though, I'm positive my proplems are mostly diet related. Eat a banana or muffin, to much bread etc. and I'm in trouble. Interesting that rice and understandably potato seem to be no go for me.Will let you know how it goes, still feeling some improvement and havent managed to be completely starch free yet and its very much early days.Jan8


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Komottus thank you for all your information. Very much appreaciated. Will I think have to cheat a little and except that some small amounts will make their way into my diet. As you point out, long term it would more than likely have some rather unwanted side effects.Do feel it is worth a shot though, I'm positive my proplems are mostly diet related. Eat a banana or muffin, to much bread etc. and I'm in trouble. Interesting that rice and understandably potato seem to be no go for me.Will let you know how it goes, still feeling some improvement and havent managed to be completely starch free yet and its very much early days.Jan8


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I do starch free daily as a regular diet, and it feels so much better than not. I don't eat any grains, wheats, breads, pastas, rice, crackers, potatoes or beans/legumes. I don't even eat fruit as it's too much sugar for my IBS. All starches are sugars, so it may be you need to not only eliminate all starches, yet all forms of sugars also. I only eat proteins and vegetables now, and feel tons better !!! It's hard to do, especially with a family, yet it's so worth it. I do cheat now and then, yet it's small stuff and rarely ever heavy like bread or pasta.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I do starch free daily as a regular diet, and it feels so much better than not. I don't eat any grains, wheats, breads, pastas, rice, crackers, potatoes or beans/legumes. I don't even eat fruit as it's too much sugar for my IBS. All starches are sugars, so it may be you need to not only eliminate all starches, yet all forms of sugars also. I only eat proteins and vegetables now, and feel tons better !!! It's hard to do, especially with a family, yet it's so worth it. I do cheat now and then, yet it's small stuff and rarely ever heavy like bread or pasta.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Daisysp-What do you eat instead?


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Daisysp-What do you eat instead?


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi I have been reading about this recently for a no starch site(not for IBS for ankylosing spondylitis) look here " target="_blank">www.kickas.org</A> I started thinking about resistant starch when I read a brochure about fibre and the complexities of digestion (24 pages long from the Australian gut foundation)The thing I had never realised before is that rice is digested differently depending on whether cooked by the absorption method (rice cooker) or boiled and drained (less resistant starch therefore digested differently.) Resistant starch is very good for the gut (anticancer effects) but perhaps not so good for IBS people.I am experimenting with rice cooking which is the only starch my daugter eats a lot of to see whether rinsing off the rice is better.It would be annoying if it did because the rice cooker is the best appliance I have ever bought.I have ordered the IBS no starch diet (Carol Sinclair) to read.It is a bit like the SCD but less strict on sugar I think. Worth a try since after recent trips to Doctors the medical profession has absolutely NOTHING to offer.No lotronex here even since doctors wont give us a prescription even to try lotronex (Its not on the market here yet I would get it through Global Rx)They are now so scared of being sued since all the insurance problems.The patient is the last priority! Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi I have been reading about this recently for a no starch site(not for IBS for ankylosing spondylitis) look here " target="_blank">www.kickas.org</A> I started thinking about resistant starch when I read a brochure about fibre and the complexities of digestion (24 pages long from the Australian gut foundation)The thing I had never realised before is that rice is digested differently depending on whether cooked by the absorption method (rice cooker) or boiled and drained (less resistant starch therefore digested differently.) Resistant starch is very good for the gut (anticancer effects) but perhaps not so good for IBS people.I am experimenting with rice cooking which is the only starch my daugter eats a lot of to see whether rinsing off the rice is better.It would be annoying if it did because the rice cooker is the best appliance I have ever bought.I have ordered the IBS no starch diet (Carol Sinclair) to read.It is a bit like the SCD but less strict on sugar I think. Worth a try since after recent trips to Doctors the medical profession has absolutely NOTHING to offer.No lotronex here even since doctors wont give us a prescription even to try lotronex (Its not on the market here yet I would get it through Global Rx)They are now so scared of being sued since all the insurance problems.The patient is the last priority! Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

The address for the gut foundation (They have many very interesting booklets for sale_not sure aabout international) There is one for IBS one called dietary fibre and health etc www.gut.nsw.edu.au


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

The address for the gut foundation (They have many very interesting booklets for sale_not sure aabout international) There is one for IBS one called dietary fibre and health etc www.gut.nsw.edu.au


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

tried to edit >Link should be www.kickas.org If it doesnt work this time please try another way.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

tried to edit >Link should be www.kickas.org If it doesnt work this time please try another way.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I am so glad that this subject has been raised, as I was going to start a similar thread myself.Gilly, you will be interested to know that I went to a launch of The IBS Low-Starch Diet, by Carol Sinclair, two days ago. This is an excellent, thought-provoking book, which I have read and re-read. I have actually made reference to the book and the diet a few times on this forum over the last few weeks, with next to no response. Now the timing is right, and I hope that many people on this board consider it in their search for improvement for their symptoms.When I first read the book, I felt a very strong urge to contact the author, but couldn't find a way of doing so. A couple of weeks ago I just happened to notice an advert for Carol Sinclair's book launch. She is a New Zealander who was visiting here, but I understand now lives in England. There was no way I could miss meeting her, despite a fairly long, arduous journey by public transport way oner the other side of town. The purpose of my trip was not just to ask her a couple of personal questions relating to the diet, but also to invite her to participate on this site, because the description of many posters' symptoms fit in so much with the symptoms which Carol USED to have (pain from IBS and AS) and I felt that her diet would be such a blessing for many people. I can't understand why there was so little interest in my previous posts, but I hope that some ears prick up this time.What is interesting is Carol's explanation of the link between AS/IBS and the HLA B-27 gene. A blood test will reveal whether you have this gene, and if so, you will probably have elevated levels of Klebsiella bacteria, which thrive on the starch.Carol said that she would email me when she returns home and I'm sure she will oblige with sharing with us and answering questions when I give her the link to the site.In this book, Carol informs how to test for starch and methods of eliminating it. Some people will not have to give up all forms of starch, but others might be affected by something as simple as the starch in their medication and supplements. So, be careful, Jan8. If you want to succeed, avoid cheating! There's no need for it if you follow Carol's advice, and the book makes clear what food you can eat.For now, avoid bread, cakes, potatoes and pasta. Consider avoiding root veggies and all grains - rice might be ok for some.Salad veggies seem ok and most fruit, apparently not bananas. Meat is fine. You're allowed alcohol and chocolate, but that mightn't be for everyone. Maybe wait until further down the track.BTW, there is a large selection of starch-free recipes. I visited the AS site after first reading the book, gilly. It is helpful, though I find IBSGroup more relevant for me.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I am so glad that this subject has been raised, as I was going to start a similar thread myself.Gilly, you will be interested to know that I went to a launch of The IBS Low-Starch Diet, by Carol Sinclair, two days ago. This is an excellent, thought-provoking book, which I have read and re-read. I have actually made reference to the book and the diet a few times on this forum over the last few weeks, with next to no response. Now the timing is right, and I hope that many people on this board consider it in their search for improvement for their symptoms.When I first read the book, I felt a very strong urge to contact the author, but couldn't find a way of doing so. A couple of weeks ago I just happened to notice an advert for Carol Sinclair's book launch. She is a New Zealander who was visiting here, but I understand now lives in England. There was no way I could miss meeting her, despite a fairly long, arduous journey by public transport way oner the other side of town. The purpose of my trip was not just to ask her a couple of personal questions relating to the diet, but also to invite her to participate on this site, because the description of many posters' symptoms fit in so much with the symptoms which Carol USED to have (pain from IBS and AS) and I felt that her diet would be such a blessing for many people. I can't understand why there was so little interest in my previous posts, but I hope that some ears prick up this time.What is interesting is Carol's explanation of the link between AS/IBS and the HLA B-27 gene. A blood test will reveal whether you have this gene, and if so, you will probably have elevated levels of Klebsiella bacteria, which thrive on the starch.Carol said that she would email me when she returns home and I'm sure she will oblige with sharing with us and answering questions when I give her the link to the site.In this book, Carol informs how to test for starch and methods of eliminating it. Some people will not have to give up all forms of starch, but others might be affected by something as simple as the starch in their medication and supplements. So, be careful, Jan8. If you want to succeed, avoid cheating! There's no need for it if you follow Carol's advice, and the book makes clear what food you can eat.For now, avoid bread, cakes, potatoes and pasta. Consider avoiding root veggies and all grains - rice might be ok for some.Salad veggies seem ok and most fruit, apparently not bananas. Meat is fine. You're allowed alcohol and chocolate, but that mightn't be for everyone. Maybe wait until further down the track.BTW, there is a large selection of starch-free recipes. I visited the AS site after first reading the book, gilly. It is helpful, though I find IBSGroup more relevant for me.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

So much wonderful information. You know I think even at this early stage bright sun shine is at the end of the tunnel. This is the best I've felt for years. Daiysp, I to have done the grain free (wheat free) along with sugar free, coffee free, dairy free and many combinations of these and others to no avail. But this starch free seems to be the answer for me. I eat a lot of fruit and have ever felt it a problem apart from the bananas. Gilly, I've have spent hours looking at kickas site, thank you so much for the address. Lots of menu ideas which will be very helpful. Keep your fingers crossed for me.Jan8


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

So much wonderful information. You know I think even at this early stage bright sun shine is at the end of the tunnel. This is the best I've felt for years. Daiysp, I to have done the grain free (wheat free) along with sugar free, coffee free, dairy free and many combinations of these and others to no avail. But this starch free seems to be the answer for me. I eat a lot of fruit and have ever felt it a problem apart from the bananas. Gilly, I've have spent hours looking at kickas site, thank you so much for the address. Lots of menu ideas which will be very helpful. Keep your fingers crossed for me.Jan8


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie, I had heard of Carols book infact thats what triggered my interest. Do know I shouldn't cheat though it is difficult to avoid some forms and am a bit week willed. Now I'm armed with more food ideas (I love food) I should be better, thank goodness wine is not banded being starch free.







Must get a copy of Carols book, see its available on line. All very interesting and with luck very very helpful.Jan8


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie, I had heard of Carols book infact thats what triggered my interest. Do know I shouldn't cheat though it is difficult to avoid some forms and am a bit week willed. Now I'm armed with more food ideas (I love food) I should be better, thank goodness wine is not banded being starch free.







Must get a copy of Carols book, see its available on line. All very interesting and with luck very very helpful.Jan8


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

The book has a new publisher, Ninox. My copy was an older version, published by RandomHouse, which had no contact details. Anyway, I found a site address at the book launch http://www.lowstarchdiet.net I could ring the publisher tomorrow to find out what the cost would be to post overseas, but I guess it would be easier to go through amazon, etc.I did mention recipes, but don't think I made it clear that the last half of the book consists of low-starch recipes.The rest of the book is an easy-to-read, informative introduction to all facets of starch. Certainly there are statements which are controversial, especially if you are determined that vegetarianism and/or high-unprocessed-grain diets are the way to go.There is no harm in being completely strict with the diet for at least a week. I was told by someone at the launch of a man who had a great improvement with joint pains and debilitation after being on the diet for a few days. Apparently he had been joking that he now no longer had the excuse he used to have to get out of household chores.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

The book has a new publisher, Ninox. My copy was an older version, published by RandomHouse, which had no contact details. Anyway, I found a site address at the book launch http://www.lowstarchdiet.net I could ring the publisher tomorrow to find out what the cost would be to post overseas, but I guess it would be easier to go through amazon, etc.I did mention recipes, but don't think I made it clear that the last half of the book consists of low-starch recipes.The rest of the book is an easy-to-read, informative introduction to all facets of starch. Certainly there are statements which are controversial, especially if you are determined that vegetarianism and/or high-unprocessed-grain diets are the way to go.There is no harm in being completely strict with the diet for at least a week. I was told by someone at the launch of a man who had a great improvement with joint pains and debilitation after being on the diet for a few days. Apparently he had been joking that he now no longer had the excuse he used to have to get out of household chores.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

If only debilitation with IBS involved just getting out of household chores, I wish.Have emailed for copy of Carol's book and agree that with most books and board information one needs to sort out facts from fiction. Took a bit of a back wards step after my last posting, that will teach me for cheating.







Still over all think I'm feeling much better.Jan8 Lifes to short to let this darn IBS get on top all the time. Fight back and dont listen to the knockers. Forget about how others view you, so what if you muck up, if others dont understand its their problem not yours. Lots of good simple things in life to enjoy with or without IBS. I should know after the years of suffering but still having a great time along the way. (Do try NOT to sit next to me on a long flight)














Dont be afraid of doing anything, even if it means taking risks and perhapes precautions.Have a great weekend all.Jan8


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

If only debilitation with IBS involved just getting out of household chores, I wish.Have emailed for copy of Carol's book and agree that with most books and board information one needs to sort out facts from fiction. Took a bit of a back wards step after my last posting, that will teach me for cheating.







Still over all think I'm feeling much better.Jan8 Lifes to short to let this darn IBS get on top all the time. Fight back and dont listen to the knockers. Forget about how others view you, so what if you muck up, if others dont understand its their problem not yours. Lots of good simple things in life to enjoy with or without IBS. I should know after the years of suffering but still having a great time along the way. (Do try NOT to sit next to me on a long flight)















Dont be afraid of doing anything, even if it means taking risks and perhapes precautions.Have a great weekend all.Jan8


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Bewitched,I eat all vege's except corn. I have to be really creative at times or I feel I will blow it all and have a cookie (I mean a BIG cookie). I buy alot of frozen veg'e combo's so I have many quick choices.I now eat alot of different proteins also. I am loving salmon, cod and shrimp. I also do chicken and turkey as they are easily available. Beef I eat once a week......I so look forward to it. The trick for me is to eat very small meals, about 3-4 hrs apart. My body needs plenty of transit time. I do have one piece of dark chocolate daily yet it's small as a quarter. And, we won't mention my dinner last night, right Arnie ? ha ha. Believe me, I am paying for it today !I have ordered Carol's book also, having gotten the info from Arnie and am so anxious to read it. I wonder if I am one who is so extremely reactive to even supplements and medicines that contain starch in some way.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Bewitched,I eat all vege's except corn. I have to be really creative at times or I feel I will blow it all and have a cookie (I mean a BIG cookie). I buy alot of frozen veg'e combo's so I have many quick choices.I now eat alot of different proteins also. I am loving salmon, cod and shrimp. I also do chicken and turkey as they are easily available. Beef I eat once a week......I so look forward to it. The trick for me is to eat very small meals, about 3-4 hrs apart. My body needs plenty of transit time. I do have one piece of dark chocolate daily yet it's small as a quarter. And, we won't mention my dinner last night, right Arnie ? ha ha. Believe me, I am paying for it today !I have ordered Carol's book also, having gotten the info from Arnie and am so anxious to read it. I wonder if I am one who is so extremely reactive to even supplements and medicines that contain starch in some way.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Daisy, I didn't know you had actually ordered the book. I'm sure you will find it very helpful.There are all sorts of interesting titbits to be gleaned. For example, how many of us would think of eliminating ginger, but that's a starch. I love crystallised ginger, but I'll have to buy something else for a treat for at least the next few days (or weeks). There is also starch in the pith of citrus.I STRESS over and over to you all, if you are sensitive to starch, the diet mightn't work if you inadvertently consume it. Find out what you should avoid, and then give the diet enough time to gauge whether it is working for you. And that means checking if starch is in your supplements.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Daisy, I didn't know you had actually ordered the book. I'm sure you will find it very helpful.There are all sorts of interesting titbits to be gleaned. For example, how many of us would think of eliminating ginger, but that's a starch. I love crystallised ginger, but I'll have to buy something else for a treat for at least the next few days (or weeks). There is also starch in the pith of citrus.I STRESS over and over to you all, if you are sensitive to starch, the diet mightn't work if you inadvertently consume it. Find out what you should avoid, and then give the diet enough time to gauge whether it is working for you. And that means checking if starch is in your supplements.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Arnie, I ordered the book yesterday also. Went thru amazon--they were sold out but had 3 left thru an alternate seller.This is an interesting topic. Because I can eat potatoes, I dismissed the starch connection for myself. But I always eat boiled potatoes(mashed, in stew, boiled then home-fried, etc).Less resistant? I also had relief when I stopped eating foods like bananas, apples, eggplant, yams, etc & attributed it to fructose. Maybe the starch had something to do with it? Although I really reacted to cucumber, & it doesn't seem very starchy...With DA-IBS (& ibsacol?), I don't seem to react to foods as before, but I still go 2-3 times every am, formed beause I take fiber. Maybe going low starch while on the supplements will help get me off the Metamucil....Arnie, what are some of the ingredients in supplements that indicate starch? If there are many, maybe just a couple of the most common? Pleeeeease? Magnesium stearate?I also ordered 2 other books which were recommended here--one for colitis & the other for IBD. Never hurts to see many diff views which have helped people.(I tried the specific carb diet some time ago w/o any luck, maybe its time to try something new.)Gilly, thanks for the link to the kickas forum. I don't have AS, knock on wood. but it's very informative there! And the klebsiella bacteria was a new one for me. Interesting that it's often found with an overgrowth of C. Diffile &/or Candida.It was also interesting to read there that Cipro works great on the Kb, but won't work well if you're consuming starch. Jan, I'm glad you started this topic--am learning alot! ThanksTalissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Arnie, I ordered the book yesterday also. Went thru amazon--they were sold out but had 3 left thru an alternate seller.This is an interesting topic. Because I can eat potatoes, I dismissed the starch connection for myself. But I always eat boiled potatoes(mashed, in stew, boiled then home-fried, etc).Less resistant? I also had relief when I stopped eating foods like bananas, apples, eggplant, yams, etc & attributed it to fructose. Maybe the starch had something to do with it? Although I really reacted to cucumber, & it doesn't seem very starchy...With DA-IBS (& ibsacol?), I don't seem to react to foods as before, but I still go 2-3 times every am, formed beause I take fiber. Maybe going low starch while on the supplements will help get me off the Metamucil....Arnie, what are some of the ingredients in supplements that indicate starch? If there are many, maybe just a couple of the most common? Pleeeeease? Magnesium stearate?I also ordered 2 other books which were recommended here--one for colitis & the other for IBD. Never hurts to see many diff views which have helped people.(I tried the specific carb diet some time ago w/o any luck, maybe its time to try something new.)Gilly, thanks for the link to the kickas forum. I don't have AS, knock on wood. but it's very informative there! And the klebsiella bacteria was a new one for me. Interesting that it's often found with an overgrowth of C. Diffile &/or Candida.It was also interesting to read there that Cipro works great on the Kb, but won't work well if you're consuming starch. Jan, I'm glad you started this topic--am learning alot! ThanksTalissa


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I hear what you're saying, talissa. Sorry I can't help with the magnesium stearate, but Carol suggests that although starch is found in a lot of medication, it may be available in liquid or starch-free form, and you could talk with your GP or pharmacist about that. Pain-releivers are also available in liquid or starch-free forms. You can use aspro-clear or alka-Seltzer. Many health supplements state now whether they contain starch, and we just need to check the labels.Epsom salts are recommended as a laxative, but I told Carol it didn't work for me at all as it gave me D each time I used it. I don't think I need it now. I was eating no fruit or veggies at the time.Carol stresses that you see your GP before giving up tranquillizers, etc.It would be great if we could get Carol to join us for a while to answer some of our questions. Hopefully I'll hear from her soon.You may not need to give up all starch. The book explains how to give up the main offenders first, then you can go to the next stage. The first stage is basically gluten free along with pulses and lentils.I have trialled the diet for a while, but not to the final stage, which starts today. I had been eating rice every day.Lots of linseed oil and salads, along with my usual high protein intake, will be the mainstay.Thanks, talissa, for the response you gave to me on another thread about paragon. I'd better check out the ingredients. BTW, the klebsisella bacteria, which is mentioned as a culprit for ankylosing spondyltis, figured highly in my GSDL stool test. Klebsiella thrives on starch.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I hear what you're saying, talissa. Sorry I can't help with the magnesium stearate, but Carol suggests that although starch is found in a lot of medication, it may be available in liquid or starch-free form, and you could talk with your GP or pharmacist about that. Pain-releivers are also available in liquid or starch-free forms. You can use aspro-clear or alka-Seltzer. Many health supplements state now whether they contain starch, and we just need to check the labels.Epsom salts are recommended as a laxative, but I told Carol it didn't work for me at all as it gave me D each time I used it. I don't think I need it now. I was eating no fruit or veggies at the time.Carol stresses that you see your GP before giving up tranquillizers, etc.It would be great if we could get Carol to join us for a while to answer some of our questions. Hopefully I'll hear from her soon.You may not need to give up all starch. The book explains how to give up the main offenders first, then you can go to the next stage. The first stage is basically gluten free along with pulses and lentils.I have trialled the diet for a while, but not to the final stage, which starts today. I had been eating rice every day.Lots of linseed oil and salads, along with my usual high protein intake, will be the mainstay.Thanks, talissa, for the response you gave to me on another thread about paragon. I'd better check out the ingredients. BTW, the klebsisella bacteria, which is mentioned as a culprit for ankylosing spondyltis, figured highly in my GSDL stool test. Klebsiella thrives on starch.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie, ginger oh no! Darn and it's a favourate spice I use both fresh and powdered in lots of veg based dishes. Ginger is suppose to be good to settle the gut, how wrong you can be in some cases. I'm trying to get by without rice as in the past have gone rice flour bread with rice rice and more rice with this and that and found little IBS improvement. Hopefully an indication that I'm on the right track with starch. At this point my starch intake is about a tenth of what it was and I intend to improve on this. It really is a matter of working out what can be eaten that will have some substance. Like what to eat for breakfast when toast and marmalade along with some more starch in the form of cereal has been the major breakfast most of the time. Oh well I will just have to dream and perhapes have the odd spoon full of mamalade. This is definately much harder than any previous diet I've tried and expect one would loose weight on it? Arnie have you noticed any lack of energy, although with the rice you would likely be ok. Not sure without it, we do need a copy of Carols book and Carols ear and voice would be helpful.Jan8


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie, ginger oh no! Darn and it's a favourate spice I use both fresh and powdered in lots of veg based dishes. Ginger is suppose to be good to settle the gut, how wrong you can be in some cases. I'm trying to get by without rice as in the past have gone rice flour bread with rice rice and more rice with this and that and found little IBS improvement. Hopefully an indication that I'm on the right track with starch. At this point my starch intake is about a tenth of what it was and I intend to improve on this. It really is a matter of working out what can be eaten that will have some substance. Like what to eat for breakfast when toast and marmalade along with some more starch in the form of cereal has been the major breakfast most of the time. Oh well I will just have to dream and perhapes have the odd spoon full of mamalade. This is definately much harder than any previous diet I've tried and expect one would loose weight on it? Arnie have you noticed any lack of energy, although with the rice you would likely be ok. Not sure without it, we do need a copy of Carols book and Carols ear and voice would be helpful.Jan8


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Jan, you're a carbon copy of me. If it's not rice bread, it's rice cereal or porridge.In fact I've had rice and tuna for breakfast for months.If the diet works for us, it will certainly revolutionise the way we eat, but it would be worth it.Carol tolerates smallish amounts of sugar, so you possibly could eat marmalade, if you can find something to put it on. There are recipes for desserts and sweets, so all is not lost. Even for pavlova, which, if you're south of the equator, you're probably familiar with. I don't know if Americans have been introduced to it.Hopefully you can get by without giving up ginger. You are right - it is recommended for good digestion - but it is a starch, so it mightn't be right for our purposes.And, for those especially who will be giving up gluten and wheat, expect to lose weight. I've eliminated gluten frequently and always lost much weight in the process.I'm eating up to 6 meals a day and am making a concerted effort to maintain weight, esp with generous helpings of good fat, which will give the energy you would normally get from carbs.Daisy and I both work out frequently so will be aware of any changes with energy and can keep you posted. It would be a bonus to maybe get some relief from the niggling joint pains I always seem to have, which maybe are associated with ankylosing spondylitis (AS).I can see this turning into another Dr D thread when we all start sharing our experiences.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Jan, you're a carbon copy of me. If it's not rice bread, it's rice cereal or porridge.In fact I've had rice and tuna for breakfast for months.If the diet works for us, it will certainly revolutionise the way we eat, but it would be worth it.Carol tolerates smallish amounts of sugar, so you possibly could eat marmalade, if you can find something to put it on. There are recipes for desserts and sweets, so all is not lost. Even for pavlova, which, if you're south of the equator, you're probably familiar with. I don't know if Americans have been introduced to it.Hopefully you can get by without giving up ginger. You are right - it is recommended for good digestion - but it is a starch, so it mightn't be right for our purposes.And, for those especially who will be giving up gluten and wheat, expect to lose weight. I've eliminated gluten frequently and always lost much weight in the process.I'm eating up to 6 meals a day and am making a concerted effort to maintain weight, esp with generous helpings of good fat, which will give the energy you would normally get from carbs.Daisy and I both work out frequently so will be aware of any changes with energy and can keep you posted. It would be a bonus to maybe get some relief from the niggling joint pains I always seem to have, which maybe are associated with ankylosing spondylitis (AS).I can see this turning into another Dr D thread when we all start sharing our experiences.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Any positive news?I am still waiting for the book to arrive.What is allowed in the way of sugars?Will let you know if my daughter gets started with the diet.Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Any positive news?I am still waiting for the book to arrive.What is allowed in the way of sugars?Will let you know if my daughter gets started with the diet.Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I found the book at my local library.Its fairly convincing,but im worried that its more for ankylosing spondylitis.She suggests having a gene test,but I live in fear of suggesting one more possible ailment to the doctors, for fear of being labelled neurotic! Anyway probably best just to try the diet for 1-2 weeks and see.If you dont eat eggs it seems to be very difficult,but we will give it a try I think.My daughter does get a lot of back pain but I dont think it sounds like AS.Anyone still doing this? gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I found the book at my local library.Its fairly convincing,but im worried that its more for ankylosing spondylitis.She suggests having a gene test,but I live in fear of suggesting one more possible ailment to the doctors, for fear of being labelled neurotic! Anyway probably best just to try the diet for 1-2 weeks and see.If you dont eat eggs it seems to be very difficult,but we will give it a try I think.My daughter does get a lot of back pain but I dont think it sounds like AS.Anyone still doing this? gilly


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Gilly, the booklaunch I attended in NZ was advertised for IBS. Carol found relief for both conditions.You don't need to get your protein from eggs. I'm getting most of mine from meat. If you can tolerate it, you're allowed milk.I'm experimenting to find out what I can tolerate, though did a week straight of no cheating, during which time my bms were much more regular and consistent. I continue to lose weight on this diet, despite eating heaps.I'm thinking of getting tested for AS too, but feel in the same boat. The proof will be in the pudding, though. If the aching joints clear up, we'll have a better indication.The best part of the diet is testing for starch. I feel like a schoolkid all over again in my enthusiasm to find out what I can eat.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Gilly, the booklaunch I attended in NZ was advertised for IBS. Carol found relief for both conditions.You don't need to get your protein from eggs. I'm getting most of mine from meat. If you can tolerate it, you're allowed milk.I'm experimenting to find out what I can tolerate, though did a week straight of no cheating, during which time my bms were much more regular and consistent. I continue to lose weight on this diet, despite eating heaps.I'm thinking of getting tested for AS too, but feel in the same boat. The proof will be in the pudding, though. If the aching joints clear up, we'll have a better indication.The best part of the diet is testing for starch. I feel like a schoolkid all over again in my enthusiasm to find out what I can eat.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Would it be alright to add to this thread if I am doing the no-starch diet yet not the Carol Sinclair method ? I am doing the Dr Mercola method of no-starch, no-grains, no dairy and no sugars at all. I feel great. There are so many other foods to eat and thankfully he's laid them out.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Would it be alright to add to this thread if I am doing the no-starch diet yet not the Carol Sinclair method ? I am doing the Dr Mercola method of no-starch, no-grains, no dairy and no sugars at all. I feel great. There are so many other foods to eat and thankfully he's laid them out.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

oh, my son (14yrs old) is doing it also, and he's lost 8lbs already. It's great for him as he gets so sleepy and sluggish with any carbs or sugars. Now he's got energy to ride his bike, go for a walk with me and stay awake till bedtime. Basically this is the plan (without an official book, just my own knowledge as a trainer) my oldest used (he's 18) to lose 65lbs and feel great. I recommend this option to anyone with any weight or health issues at all........and TRY to recommend it to others also yet I get some strange looks.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

oh, my son (14yrs old) is doing it also, and he's lost 8lbs already. It's great for him as he gets so sleepy and sluggish with any carbs or sugars. Now he's got energy to ride his bike, go for a walk with me and stay awake till bedtime. Basically this is the plan (without an official book, just my own knowledge as a trainer) my oldest used (he's 18) to lose 65lbs and feel great. I recommend this option to anyone with any weight or health issues at all........and TRY to recommend it to others also yet I get some strange looks.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Daisysp,Hi great that you are feeling so good.Are you eating mainly fruit veg. and meat?Did you buy Mercolas book?or is there a website?My daughter is trying to start low srarch next week,but doesnt have soy or eggs.are you cooking things with the almond flour?thanks Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Daisysp,Hi great that you are feeling so good.Are you eating mainly fruit veg. and meat?Did you buy Mercolas book?or is there a website?My daughter is trying to start low srarch next week,but doesnt have soy or eggs.are you cooking things with the almond flour?thanks Gilly


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Alright, I will try this again. I just typed and answer yet it got kicked back to me. Weird.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Alright, I will try this again. I just typed and answer yet it got kicked back to me. Weird.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

The site is Mercola.com and that is where I originally got the info, then bought the book, No-Grain Diet. There are no sugars in the startup program, which means no fruits. Also no soy and very very few eggs......only omega-3 eggs. I eat protein and vege's all day long, in different varieties and such. There are great recipes in the book. The only nut is walnut recommended, not almonds........that may be a Carol Sinclair thing ?


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

The site is Mercola.com and that is where I originally got the info, then bought the book, No-Grain Diet. There are no sugars in the startup program, which means no fruits. Also no soy and very very few eggs......only omega-3 eggs. I eat protein and vege's all day long, in different varieties and such. There are great recipes in the book. The only nut is walnut recommended, not almonds........that may be a Carol Sinclair thing ?


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

I have been trying to be steady on the no starch diet for quite some time, but not quite there yet.I have questionsWhat confuses me that many people complain from butter and fatty food, Butter and moderate fat food seem to suit me.First question Does butter contain starch, or lactoze.second question Any one find butter ok, please let me know because I might be missing something.Any carb, gluten and lactoze are a big no no for me.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

I have been trying to be steady on the no starch diet for quite some time, but not quite there yet.I have questionsWhat confuses me that many people complain from butter and fatty food, Butter and moderate fat food seem to suit me.First question Does butter contain starch, or lactoze.second question Any one find butter ok, please let me know because I might be missing something.Any carb, gluten and lactoze are a big no no for me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Butter usually contains small traces of lactose, if any, but not enough that should be a problem for everyone (depends on how pure they got the fat and it is generally difficult in an industrial process to make sure that EVERY single molecule of something is completely 100% removed).IT would only contain starch if the processer added it.Some people find fatty foods really bother their diarrhea, others do not. May depend on your bile production and recycling capacities. It could be those who do not tolerate fat tend to produce more bile than they can recycle and excess bile in the stool causes diarrhea (why some with gall bladders removed have fat in the diet issues)If fat doesn't bother you, great, but there is no one hard fast rule that is true of all IBSers when it comes to diet.When butter bothers people it is more likely to be a fat issues than a lactose issue.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Butter usually contains small traces of lactose, if any, but not enough that should be a problem for everyone (depends on how pure they got the fat and it is generally difficult in an industrial process to make sure that EVERY single molecule of something is completely 100% removed).IT would only contain starch if the processer added it.Some people find fatty foods really bother their diarrhea, others do not. May depend on your bile production and recycling capacities. It could be those who do not tolerate fat tend to produce more bile than they can recycle and excess bile in the stool causes diarrhea (why some with gall bladders removed have fat in the diet issues)If fat doesn't bother you, great, but there is no one hard fast rule that is true of all IBSers when it comes to diet.When butter bothers people it is more likely to be a fat issues than a lactose issue.K.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Interesting, kmottus. Dr D recommends no dairy on his programme, apart from butter. In the thread you responded to about cooking oil, I assume that the symptom was D.It seems strange that fats can cause C and D, yet flaxseed oil is supposed to benefit both C and D, as well as lowering cholesterol levels. I use a lot of flaxseed oil, probably too much, to keep my energy levels up and prevent too much weight loss.BeautyLover, I mentioned in my last post about testing for starch, but didn't mention how to do it. If you want to test whether food contains starch, buy an eyedropper and a small bottle of iodine from your pharmacist. Put a drop on a small portion of the food you want to test, which you will then discard. If it turns a black colour, it contains starch. I tested yesterday for a pate I bought which I thought was safe, but it turned black. The ingredients were: chicken liver, turkey liver,cream, butter, onion, garlic, spice and salt. For the life of me, I can't imagine what the culprit was. Maybe the spices? Fruit can develop starch if cold-stored, so it could have been the cranberries.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Interesting, kmottus. Dr D recommends no dairy on his programme, apart from butter. In the thread you responded to about cooking oil, I assume that the symptom was D.It seems strange that fats can cause C and D, yet flaxseed oil is supposed to benefit both C and D, as well as lowering cholesterol levels. I use a lot of flaxseed oil, probably too much, to keep my energy levels up and prevent too much weight loss.BeautyLover, I mentioned in my last post about testing for starch, but didn't mention how to do it. If you want to test whether food contains starch, buy an eyedropper and a small bottle of iodine from your pharmacist. Put a drop on a small portion of the food you want to test, which you will then discard. If it turns a black colour, it contains starch. I tested yesterday for a pate I bought which I thought was safe, but it turned black. The ingredients were: chicken liver, turkey liver,cream, butter, onion, garlic, spice and salt. For the life of me, I can't imagine what the culprit was. Maybe the spices? Fruit can develop starch if cold-stored, so it could have been the cranberries.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks kmottus, and Arnie WArnie WI am following your posts about the no starch diet since your "I think" first post.It has the most effect on my lower back and colon pain.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks kmottus, and Arnie WArnie WI am following your posts about the no starch diet since your "I think" first post.It has the most effect on my lower back and colon pain.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

You could try doing the iodine test on onions, garlic as well as cranberries, Arnie.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

You could try doing the iodine test on onions, garlic as well as cranberries, Arnie.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I am delighted that you are getting some relief, BeautyLover. It makes all the posting worthwhile.I'll try the garlic and onion test, bonniei. They are both meant to be ok raw, but apparently starch can be produced when fried.I think it would be good to have feedback on the Mercola diet too to add a bit of a different perspective. I imagine the two diets will have many similarities.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I am delighted that you are getting some relief, BeautyLover. It makes all the posting worthwhile.I'll try the garlic and onion test, bonniei. They are both meant to be ok raw, but apparently starch can be produced when fried.I think it would be good to have feedback on the Mercola diet too to add a bit of a different perspective. I imagine the two diets will have many similarities.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I tested a banana (quite ripe)there was no starch.The specific carbohydrate diet does allow bananas.They would be good to expand the menu.We are just cuting down starch to begin with.Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I tested a banana (quite ripe)there was no starch.The specific carbohydrate diet does allow bananas.They would be good to expand the menu.We are just cuting down starch to begin with.Gilly


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I tested the onion, both fried in butter and raw. Both were ok. Also tested almonds with the skin on (the book recommends blanched) and they were ok too.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I tested the onion, both fried in butter and raw. Both were ok. Also tested almonds with the skin on (the book recommends blanched) and they were ok too.


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

FYI everyone the GI specialist I saw yesterday does not recommend low starch or South Beach. He says it does not improve IBS. For awhile a person will feel better because they are on a regular routine and your gut likes that but a healthy low fat diet is best. He recommends soluble fiber. I am not arguing with anyone's ideas at all, but I just want people who are confused or thinking of going starch-free to hear one perscription/idea. I was contemplating it until I asked him.


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

FYI everyone the GI specialist I saw yesterday does not recommend low starch or South Beach. He says it does not improve IBS. For awhile a person will feel better because they are on a regular routine and your gut likes that but a healthy low fat diet is best. He recommends soluble fiber. I am not arguing with anyone's ideas at all, but I just want people who are confused or thinking of going starch-free to hear one perscription/idea. I was contemplating it until I asked him.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Little Minnie,Thanks for giving us your doc's opinion. I received my copy of the book recently, and after reading it, I'm inclined to agree with what he said(your doc). My belief is the book's recommendations are good for those who have AS. But not necessarily IBS without AS.She allows many things which are major IBS triggers for many--ie, alcohol, chocolate, bacon, etc. She "encourages" alcohol.Just fyi--the author calls Coffee Mate a "wholesome" food. It is made of chemicals, not food, and hardly wholesome just because it has no starch.Although, eating low amounts of pasta & other wheat products was & is very helpful to me.Just another opinion, and only worth that!T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Little Minnie,Thanks for giving us your doc's opinion. I received my copy of the book recently, and after reading it, I'm inclined to agree with what he said(your doc). My belief is the book's recommendations are good for those who have AS. But not necessarily IBS without AS.She allows many things which are major IBS triggers for many--ie, alcohol, chocolate, bacon, etc. She "encourages" alcohol.Just fyi--the author calls Coffee Mate a "wholesome" food. It is made of chemicals, not food, and hardly wholesome just because it has no starch.Although, eating low amounts of pasta & other wheat products was & is very helpful to me.Just another opinion, and only worth that!T-


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree alcohol, fat, and chocolate (sigh) are triggers. See list www....com


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree alcohol, fat, and chocolate (sigh) are triggers. See list www....com


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I have not had chocolate or alcohol for quite a while, so it will be interesting to see what happens when I take chocolate in the future. Apart from fat in the meat I am eating, the only fat I consume at the moment is flaxseed oil. I think it is fair to say, too, that much of the food recommended on .. can be a trigger for many people. Different strokes for different folks.I'm very strict with the diet at the moment. My main worry is weight loss. I want to stay on it for a while longer because my bowel patterns are gradually getting re-established, apart from a pebbly type of C in the afternoons. I did mention that the book is controversial. I appreciate your concerns, talissa, and certainly will not challenge them. I invited Carol Sinclair to come on the board. If she chooses not to, I certainly will not be her apologist. I'm pushing the diet because I feel it might help some people (esp those with pain), just as IBS-DA, LEAP, Dr Dahlman, etc are viable options for many.I don't, by any means, want to eliminate IBS by diet alone, and I am currently trying other protocols as well. In the meantime it certainly is helping to make life more comfortable, if a little spartan, for me. Btw, I am feeling much less stiffness in the joints, noticing more flexibility at the gym.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I have not had chocolate or alcohol for quite a while, so it will be interesting to see what happens when I take chocolate in the future. Apart from fat in the meat I am eating, the only fat I consume at the moment is flaxseed oil. I think it is fair to say, too, that much of the food recommended on .. can be a trigger for many people. Different strokes for different folks.I'm very strict with the diet at the moment. My main worry is weight loss. I want to stay on it for a while longer because my bowel patterns are gradually getting re-established, apart from a pebbly type of C in the afternoons. I did mention that the book is controversial. I appreciate your concerns, talissa, and certainly will not challenge them. I invited Carol Sinclair to come on the board. If she chooses not to, I certainly will not be her apologist. I'm pushing the diet because I feel it might help some people (esp those with pain), just as IBS-DA, LEAP, Dr Dahlman, etc are viable options for many.I don't, by any means, want to eliminate IBS by diet alone, and I am currently trying other protocols as well. In the meantime it certainly is helping to make life more comfortable, if a little spartan, for me. Btw, I am feeling much less stiffness in the joints, noticing more flexibility at the gym.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am not following Carol Sinclair's book yet the iodine testing is a great idea ! Most the foods she says are alright are major triggers for me and for most folks I know with IBS. I am on the Mercola program and, when I follow it perfectly, no sugars/grains/starches, I feel pretty darn good. I still find I haven't gone one full day with absolutely no cheating even alittle. I need to get a whole week at a time before I have an off meal or treat. The 3 days of detox to get rid of the cravings, is tough, keeps pulling me down under ! So much less gas than I have had in 8 yrs, taking out the sugars and grains.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am not following Carol Sinclair's book yet the iodine testing is a great idea ! Most the foods she says are alright are major triggers for me and for most folks I know with IBS. I am on the Mercola program and, when I follow it perfectly, no sugars/grains/starches, I feel pretty darn good. I still find I haven't gone one full day with absolutely no cheating even alittle. I need to get a whole week at a time before I have an off meal or treat. The 3 days of detox to get rid of the cravings, is tough, keeps pulling me down under ! So much less gas than I have had in 8 yrs, taking out the sugars and grains.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am back into the 3 days of needing to eat perfectly so I lose my cravings and can stick to this. It's hard to do yet I am journaling alot, running alot and doing my EFT to keep the anxiety down. I had a double shot of decaf coffee with soy creamer (they make flavored creamers now, and I don't use soy usually but it's a tiny amount). I had Stevia in it for sweetener as it's all natural and actually levels your blood sugar instead of messing with it. I will call an EFT specialist tomorrow to have her help me to be doing it just so. It's an accupressure technique that helps with cravings and relearning behaviors. You can reprogram why you eat, why you reach for those comfort foods. Day 1 of detox of sugar almost over, day 2 tomorrow.......wish me luck. I want to follow this diet so I can report on it with authority and accuracy. I am putting 10 of my clients on it next week !! They are excited about it........we'll see what they say when they see how limited their food supplies will become, yet they'll lose weight and feel good doing it.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I am back into the 3 days of needing to eat perfectly so I lose my cravings and can stick to this. It's hard to do yet I am journaling alot, running alot and doing my EFT to keep the anxiety down. I had a double shot of decaf coffee with soy creamer (they make flavored creamers now, and I don't use soy usually but it's a tiny amount). I had Stevia in it for sweetener as it's all natural and actually levels your blood sugar instead of messing with it. I will call an EFT specialist tomorrow to have her help me to be doing it just so. It's an accupressure technique that helps with cravings and relearning behaviors. You can reprogram why you eat, why you reach for those comfort foods. Day 1 of detox of sugar almost over, day 2 tomorrow.......wish me luck. I want to follow this diet so I can report on it with authority and accuracy. I am putting 10 of my clients on it next week !! They are excited about it........we'll see what they say when they see how limited their food supplies will become, yet they'll lose weight and feel good doing it.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Well I know it sounds crazy,but after 1-2 days I dont think my daughter can keep going on the no starch diet.Since she had to introduce fruit again and a bit of salad, tiny amount of almonds and dairy which she hasnt been eating for a while,she is in even more pain and attacks of D.May have to resort to the very dull diet she was on.Perhaps its just changes rather than the types of food.Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Well I know it sounds crazy,but after 1-2 days I dont think my daughter can keep going on the no starch diet.Since she had to introduce fruit again and a bit of salad, tiny amount of almonds and dairy which she hasnt been eating for a while,she is in even more pain and attacks of D.May have to resort to the very dull diet she was on.Perhaps its just changes rather than the types of food.Gilly


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Will you check out the No-Grain diet and see if that will work for your daughter ? My 14 yr old has constipation and I put him on the diet. He's feeling so much better, having BM's and able to stay awake all day. Before he's sleep when he got home from school, be sluggish all day and irritable. Now I have him riding his bike, concentrating on homework and losing weight finally. (with C, you gain weight easily). It's not that hard as he's got so many protein choices and lots of vege's. I have him on the easiest of the plans which includes very certain grains and certain fruits. It works great for him. With me, I am on the strictest of the plans as one bite of starch or sugar sends me into a spin of cravings.Once you get out of the pain cycle, you realize there are all other sorts of benefits to this program, like mental clarity, energy, sleeping better, a feeling of overall calm. In the book there is a technique he explains in detail of how to use EFT to get rid of anxieties and patterns that are detrimental to the success of the process. It's an accupressure technique you can do on yourself at home. It works great when I remember to use it. I just need to catch myself and use it.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Will you check out the No-Grain diet and see if that will work for your daughter ? My 14 yr old has constipation and I put him on the diet. He's feeling so much better, having BM's and able to stay awake all day. Before he's sleep when he got home from school, be sluggish all day and irritable. Now I have him riding his bike, concentrating on homework and losing weight finally. (with C, you gain weight easily). It's not that hard as he's got so many protein choices and lots of vege's. I have him on the easiest of the plans which includes very certain grains and certain fruits. It works great for him. With me, I am on the strictest of the plans as one bite of starch or sugar sends me into a spin of cravings.Once you get out of the pain cycle, you realize there are all other sorts of benefits to this program, like mental clarity, energy, sleeping better, a feeling of overall calm. In the book there is a technique he explains in detail of how to use EFT to get rid of anxieties and patterns that are detrimental to the success of the process. It's an accupressure technique you can do on yourself at home. It works great when I remember to use it. I just need to catch myself and use it.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

This is my third try at posting back to this subject for some reason my posting have been lost. So will keep this brief just in case it goes as others have gone, in to the never never land of ?? lost mail.I have had wonderful improvement, being the best I've been in many many years.I am still doing a bit of cheating. Bread and potatoes are now down to about a 6th of what I would have eaten.Arnie W. you are so right different strokes for different folks.BeautyLover, your GI specialist should walk in my shoes. This works for me.I eat lots of fruit (except bananas) fresh, dried, caned. Also Chocolate, fat (butter) and olive oil, drink wine (and love it),all meats (lean or with fat removed)and lots of starch free vegs. All dairy, with great cheeses.Now have 2 BM's in morning and joy oh joy what I consider a slightly higher than normal amount of gas, if I did not cheat I am sure it would be almost nil. This improvement is just the best and did not happen in the first day or two. You do have to stick with this, and play around with foods that work for you.Did find I had to up my fruit intake as became C because of the higher intake of protien, I think.Do so hope others can report improvement.For me starch free is the best, just the best.Now to make up for lost time, now to go and make my fortune, something IBS can muck up a little for some. If this doesnt work for you as it has done for me please dont give up, do keep trying other things. This (I will say improvement, fingers crossed) for me has taken many years of trial and error.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

This is my third try at posting back to this subject for some reason my posting have been lost. So will keep this brief just in case it goes as others have gone, in to the never never land of ?? lost mail.I have had wonderful improvement, being the best I've been in many many years.I am still doing a bit of cheating. Bread and potatoes are now down to about a 6th of what I would have eaten.Arnie W. you are so right different strokes for different folks.BeautyLover, your GI specialist should walk in my shoes. This works for me.I eat lots of fruit (except bananas) fresh, dried, caned. Also Chocolate, fat (butter) and olive oil, drink wine (and love it),all meats (lean or with fat removed)and lots of starch free vegs. All dairy, with great cheeses.Now have 2 BM's in morning and joy oh joy what I consider a slightly higher than normal amount of gas, if I did not cheat I am sure it would be almost nil. This improvement is just the best and did not happen in the first day or two. You do have to stick with this, and play around with foods that work for you.Did find I had to up my fruit intake as became C because of the higher intake of protien, I think.Do so hope others can report improvement.For me starch free is the best, just the best.Now to make up for lost time, now to go and make my fortune, something IBS can muck up a little for some. If this doesnt work for you as it has done for me please dont give up, do keep trying other things. This (I will say improvement, fingers crossed) for me has taken many years of trial and error.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I have again started the no starch, no grains,way of eating, Or low-carb. I do not know about Carol, I did buy Dr Mercola's book and I enjoy his website and newsletter, It is hard to follow but I believe in it. I am kinda on my own version and taking enzymes with meals and I am shocked how good I am doing. I am a 48 yr old female, IBs a predominately c, unless I was stressed or ate badly. like (junk and carbs.) I had a bad case of D recently and horrible anxiety after, I am sticking to this way with no trouble. I found a low carb treat, that I can eat and it makes it easier to stick to and not cheat, good luck to all in your everyday challenges to live with IBS, Sincely, Laura


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I have again started the no starch, no grains,way of eating, Or low-carb. I do not know about Carol, I did buy Dr Mercola's book and I enjoy his website and newsletter, It is hard to follow but I believe in it. I am kinda on my own version and taking enzymes with meals and I am shocked how good I am doing. I am a 48 yr old female, IBs a predominately c, unless I was stressed or ate badly. like (junk and carbs.) I had a bad case of D recently and horrible anxiety after, I am sticking to this way with no trouble. I found a low carb treat, that I can eat and it makes it easier to stick to and not cheat, good luck to all in your everyday challenges to live with IBS, Sincely, Laura


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I do a zero fructose diet which is more than starch free. No fruits, veggies, wheat, Highfructose corn syrup, legumes and beans. And it is great for D and gas. But constipating. So every couple of days I add some wheat, veggies back to my diet till the C passes.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I do a zero fructose diet which is more than starch free. No fruits, veggies, wheat, Highfructose corn syrup, legumes and beans. And it is great for D and gas. But constipating. So every couple of days I add some wheat, veggies back to my diet till the C passes.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Apart from the C, which seems might be a common feature, I am functioning better if I stick to the diet. This C is not causing any discomfort or anxiety, but I want to be in the place where I have complete evacuations and this is what I am working on at the moment. When I eat other types of food, it doesn't take too long for my digestive system to know about it.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Apart from the C, which seems might be a common feature, I am functioning better if I stick to the diet. This C is not causing any discomfort or anxiety, but I want to be in the place where I have complete evacuations and this is what I am working on at the moment. When I eat other types of food, it doesn't take too long for my digestive system to know about it.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie this is so wonderful isnt it. I just can not believe how good I feel. I'm feeling the best I've felt in 20 something years. It seems I'm ok with small amounts of starch and am usually eating one slice of whole grain bread and the odd cookie per day. With not to much of a problem, this is a huge reduction as previously bread and pasta along with bananas and root vegs. made up a large part of my diet. Have yet to test bananas, but did feel they may not have been that great when eating rather a lot of them. Someone said they showed no starch, that seems strange.As yet have not been in any stress situations, mind you the stress of IBS is no more so














perhaps no more stress? Now that is really something. This is great.......so great.Lets try and keep this bumped, it just may work for others.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie this is so wonderful isnt it. I just can not believe how good I feel. I'm feeling the best I've felt in 20 something years. It seems I'm ok with small amounts of starch and am usually eating one slice of whole grain bread and the odd cookie per day. With not to much of a problem, this is a huge reduction as previously bread and pasta along with bananas and root vegs. made up a large part of my diet. Have yet to test bananas, but did feel they may not have been that great when eating rather a lot of them. Someone said they showed no starch, that seems strange.As yet have not been in any stress situations, mind you the stress of IBS is no more so














perhaps no more stress? Now that is really something. This is great.......so great.Lets try and keep this bumped, it just may work for others.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Should have said in last post, that in the past my diets had never excluded all foods (or nearly all) that contained starch because I've always turned to rice or root vegs. as filling replacements for breads and pasta. Such a simple diet error. To think of the times people have told me to stay away from meats and dairy, what an error. They are foods that are fine for me.Once again, different strokes...


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Should have said in last post, that in the past my diets had never excluded all foods (or nearly all) that contained starch because I've always turned to rice or root vegs. as filling replacements for breads and pasta. Such a simple diet error. To think of the times people have told me to stay away from meats and dairy, what an error. They are foods that are fine for me.Once again, different strokes...


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Jan, it's so good that you can tolerate small amounts of starch. If you find a deterioration in symptoms, you will know what to eliminate. You might be able to tolerate some rice too. I haven't had rice yet, despite having had it for a least 4 meals a day before starting this diet. I want to be as stabilised as possible before re-introducing it, so that it will be apparent whether it starts upsetting my system.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Jan, it's so good that you can tolerate small amounts of starch. If you find a deterioration in symptoms, you will know what to eliminate. You might be able to tolerate some rice too. I haven't had rice yet, despite having had it for a least 4 meals a day before starting this diet. I want to be as stabilised as possible before re-introducing it, so that it will be apparent whether it starts upsetting my system.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Oh dear, I over did things and had some wonderful bread (boy was it good or what) and managed to have 2 rather bad days. How are others going with this starch free diet. Arnie I did have a little rice and it seemed to be ok. Tending to be a bit more careful now and trying not to cheat, am seeing the error of my ways and have felt them to. Starch free, it really is worth a shot. It does work giving me excellent results.I was C with frequent D plus incomplete BM's and enough gas to fuel my own space ship. Now I'm at little C with no D almost complete BM's and normal (I think) amounts of gas.For me I Love Starch Free its set me free.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Oh dear, I over did things and had some wonderful bread (boy was it good or what) and managed to have 2 rather bad days. How are others going with this starch free diet. Arnie I did have a little rice and it seemed to be ok. Tending to be a bit more careful now and trying not to cheat, am seeing the error of my ways and have felt them to. Starch free, it really is worth a shot. It does work giving me excellent results.I was C with frequent D plus incomplete BM's and enough gas to fuel my own space ship. Now I'm at little C with no D almost complete BM's and normal (I think) amounts of gas.For me I Love Starch Free its set me free.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

You said in another thread that we were like peas from the same pod, jan. Well, you have my exact same symptoms.And the only problem I am finding with the diet is that I still get C. It's not a worrying thing, but I feel that I won't be contented until I have complete evacuations. I intend to ask my pharmacist if there is a no/low-starch laxative I can use.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

You said in another thread that we were like peas from the same pod, jan. Well, you have my exact same symptoms.And the only problem I am finding with the diet is that I still get C. It's not a worrying thing, but I feel that I won't be contented until I have complete evacuations. I intend to ask my pharmacist if there is a no/low-starch laxative I can use.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie, I also am having to continue to keep a close eye on C, feel its a small price to pay, being gas free and D free the C will in time improve I'm hoping. Its actually for me like going back to childhood when C was the only problem I had. Would be good if you could come up with a natural laxative Arnie. Could you eat dryed prunes, apples etc. and make sure you drink plenty. This seems to be helping (just) for me.Found another veg. packed with starch. Thought chocos would be fine and had not tested them. Had the same old pre starch free diet symptoms, twice after eating just a little choko. Find I'm now able to quickly identify problem foods even without testing. It makes such a difference knowing what your looking for. The iodine test confirmed chokos, raw or cook they are one big load of starch. Oh and finally got around to testing bananas, yes as expected starch positive, but interesting that the middles of the banana did not turn. ? could very ripe bananas hold less starch, the banana tested appearedd to be ripening from the centre. Do they ripen from the middle out? not that it matters as will never risk them again. Use to eat them as a quick meal and training snack having one or two most days and loved them fryed. Foolish me.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Arnie, I also am having to continue to keep a close eye on C, feel its a small price to pay, being gas free and D free the C will in time improve I'm hoping. Its actually for me like going back to childhood when C was the only problem I had. Would be good if you could come up with a natural laxative Arnie. Could you eat dryed prunes, apples etc. and make sure you drink plenty. This seems to be helping (just) for me.Found another veg. packed with starch. Thought chocos would be fine and had not tested them. Had the same old pre starch free diet symptoms, twice after eating just a little choko. Find I'm now able to quickly identify problem foods even without testing. It makes such a difference knowing what your looking for. The iodine test confirmed chokos, raw or cook they are one big load of starch. Oh and finally got around to testing bananas, yes as expected starch positive, but interesting that the middles of the banana did not turn. ? could very ripe bananas hold less starch, the banana tested appearedd to be ripening from the centre. Do they ripen from the middle out? not that it matters as will never risk them again. Use to eat them as a quick meal and training snack having one or two most days and loved them fryed. Foolish me.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Have just posted on another thread and thought I should add it here also.Pepper is loaded with starch. I've always loved peppered steaks. The up side is that the steak is not the problem.














Starch free may not work for all, for me it is a cure







Are you giving starch free a try? if so how are you going with it?


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Have just posted on another thread and thought I should add it here also.Pepper is loaded with starch. I've always loved peppered steaks. The up side is that the steak is not the problem.














Starch free may not work for all, for me it is a cure







Are you giving starch free a try? if so how are you going with it?


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, jan, have you noticed that we've taken over this thread? It's getting rather lonely here.At the back of my mind I know that life is much more bearable for me this way. I would not choose to have to be taking this route. I feel that I could give up almost anything else, but let me have my bread and cakes. Unfortunately, that's not the way it's destined to be apparently.At the end of the day, if we knew without a shadow of a doubt that a certain diet would take away our symptoms, who among us would not adhere to it? It is certainly worth a bit of deprivation to try to find out.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, jan, have you noticed that we've taken over this thread? It's getting rather lonely here.At the back of my mind I know that life is much more bearable for me this way. I would not choose to have to be taking this route. I feel that I could give up almost anything else, but let me have my bread and cakes. Unfortunately, that's not the way it's destined to be apparently.At the end of the day, if we knew without a shadow of a doubt that a certain diet would take away our symptoms, who among us would not adhere to it? It is certainly worth a bit of deprivation to try to find out.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi, i tried starch free this time last yr after buying a book from amazon on it (i think the only one there is on the subject). im not sure if it helped me or not but i found there were very few things i could eat as i am a vegetarian. i went to a dietician at the start of the year and i am now on a no fibre diet which has helped me SO much. im now confident about eating and the diahoea and multiple BM's per day are a thing of the past. i do have to be careful though and im realising that my tummy does not like cheese!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi, i tried starch free this time last yr after buying a book from amazon on it (i think the only one there is on the subject). im not sure if it helped me or not but i found there were very few things i could eat as i am a vegetarian. i went to a dietician at the start of the year and i am now on a no fibre diet which has helped me SO much. im now confident about eating and the diahoea and multiple BM's per day are a thing of the past. i do have to be careful though and im realising that my tummy does not like cheese!


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Hi Vicky19, yes would be difficult to go starch free and be vegetarian. Cheese for me I think is fine. Interesting that cutting out the fibre has helped you. Its something I was told about some time back, that thinking has (is) changed, that all this fibre is not such a good thing for many of us and can actually do more harm than good. Excellent that you are so much improved.Arnie, Oh well may be others are busy else where? You may be interested to know that I had a vege and rice dish last night. Actually ate rather a lot of rice, good quality and well rinsed after cooking. Today I've been fine, no problems what so ever so will have to try a few more times before I'll know for sure I expect. Have a feeling that combinations play a part.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Hi Vicky19, yes would be difficult to go starch free and be vegetarian. Cheese for me I think is fine. Interesting that cutting out the fibre has helped you. Its something I was told about some time back, that thinking has (is) changed, that all this fibre is not such a good thing for many of us and can actually do more harm than good. Excellent that you are so much improved.Arnie, Oh well may be others are busy else where? You may be interested to know that I had a vege and rice dish last night. Actually ate rather a lot of rice, good quality and well rinsed after cooking. Today I've been fine, no problems what so ever so will have to try a few more times before I'll know for sure I expect. Have a feeling that combinations play a part.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

I would still like to know why,if the Sinclair book is so good,it does not appear on the list of books proposed by this website?Also,it's a bit off-putting that the author said she would like to participate on this site but has so far declined to do so.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

I would still like to know why,if the Sinclair book is so good,it does not appear on the list of books proposed by this website?Also,it's a bit off-putting that the author said she would like to participate on this site but has so far declined to do so.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

If the Sinclair book is so helpful,why isn't it on the list of books displayed on this website?Also,if the author had shown interest in participating in this site,isn't it a bit off-putting that she hasn't shown?


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

If the Sinclair book is so helpful,why isn't it on the list of books displayed on this website?Also,if the author had shown interest in participating in this site,isn't it a bit off-putting that she hasn't shown?


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Sorry folks,something weird going on here - I posted the first message this morning and it didn't appear tonight.So,I wrote a new one....and they both popped up together !I am not an obsessive - or maybe I am????


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Sorry folks,something weird going on here - I posted the first message this morning and it didn't appear tonight.So,I wrote a new one....and they both popped up together !I am not an obsessive - or maybe I am????


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

We're all obsessive round here - well, about our bowels anyway. I'm sure that's why my doctor thinks, anyway.I don't know why the book is not advertised on the site. Maybe Jeffrey Roberts could answer that. I imagine that the publishers of any book about IBS would alert various sites to get maximum publicity and these particular publishers have not done so. Or maybe Jeffrey needs to be alerted to a book in order for it to be publicised.I had correspondence with the publishers and author of the book, after I met the author in person. Carol Sinclair seemed to be a very nice, genuine, obliging woman, who showed an interest in the site when I mentioned it to her, whereas the publishers were interested in how I could give publicity for the book rather than how the author could help with individual personal questions on a message board.I could give the author the benefit of the doubt and say that maybe she is not internet-savvy, lost my email or has been far too busy. So I don't really want to grovel and beg for her to contribute to our thread. However, the potential to make several sales through this thread and a consequent tricklng effect through to other threads seems to be a wasted opportunity for her.That's my grumble for the day!


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

We're all obsessive round here - well, about our bowels anyway. I'm sure that's why my doctor thinks, anyway.I don't know why the book is not advertised on the site. Maybe Jeffrey Roberts could answer that. I imagine that the publishers of any book about IBS would alert various sites to get maximum publicity and these particular publishers have not done so. Or maybe Jeffrey needs to be alerted to a book in order for it to be publicised.I had correspondence with the publishers and author of the book, after I met the author in person. Carol Sinclair seemed to be a very nice, genuine, obliging woman, who showed an interest in the site when I mentioned it to her, whereas the publishers were interested in how I could give publicity for the book rather than how the author could help with individual personal questions on a message board.I could give the author the benefit of the doubt and say that maybe she is not internet-savvy, lost my email or has been far too busy. So I don't really want to grovel and beg for her to contribute to our thread. However, the potential to make several sales through this thread and a consequent tricklng effect through to other threads seems to be a wasted opportunity for her.That's my grumble for the day!


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Guts for garters. I have yet to read any posting here that comments very much about Carols book. Although I think it has some interesting and use full information. I would not hold it up as being 100% to my way of thinking, exactly the same as I wouldn't do like wise to any other publication that I've read to date. Carol has written a book about what works for her and to the best of her knowledge. We should except that and take out of it what works for us as individuals. No diet or plan in my mind should be followed to the letter just because it works for someone else.I can continue to say that starch free works for me, this is not the same as saying, its because of Carols book.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Guts for garters. I have yet to read any posting here that comments very much about Carols book. Although I think it has some interesting and use full information. I would not hold it up as being 100% to my way of thinking, exactly the same as I wouldn't do like wise to any other publication that I've read to date. Carol has written a book about what works for her and to the best of her knowledge. We should except that and take out of it what works for us as individuals. No diet or plan in my mind should be followed to the letter just because it works for someone else.I can continue to say that starch free works for me, this is not the same as saying, its because of Carols book.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I asked Jeff about the book.I also checked on Amazon and it isn't something they currently have in stock...and I don't know if that makes a difference, but I'm sure they could get it if people wanted it.Most of the books on the list (I think maybe all of them) are available through amazon and ordering them from the links to amazon on this site (If I recall correctly) helps with funding the site.) So I don't know if there is a proceedure to link to a different site for that book if it is usually available only through their own website rather than amazon...but this is all speculation.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I asked Jeff about the book.I also checked on Amazon and it isn't something they currently have in stock...and I don't know if that makes a difference, but I'm sure they could get it if people wanted it.Most of the books on the list (I think maybe all of them) are available through amazon and ordering them from the links to amazon on this site (If I recall correctly) helps with funding the site.) So I don't know if there is a proceedure to link to a different site for that book if it is usually available only through their own website rather than amazon...but this is all speculation.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Jeff replied on another thread about the book.It wasn't on the list because he had never seen it/didn't know about it.Plans on adding it.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Jeff replied on another thread about the book.It wasn't on the list because he had never seen it/didn't know about it.Plans on adding it.K.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Has anyone else noticed that with a decrease in gas and bloating, you are having an increase in burps, something I have never often done in the past. A far more exceptable way of getting rid of gas I believe and I hope without the smell. Has this change also come about because of the starch free diet? must be the starch free as nothing else has changed.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Has anyone else noticed that with a decrease in gas and bloating, you are having an increase in burps, something I have never often done in the past. A far more exceptable way of getting rid of gas I believe and I hope without the smell. Has this change also come about because of the starch free diet? must be the starch free as nothing else has changed.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

For some odd reason this gas shift is for real and not just happening to me. Elderly auntie is also almost starch free now and has found the same thing, burping rather than F...ing. Interesing? could it be because of a more relaxed digestive tract thats no longer under the stress of starch.Also have done the test on very ripe bananas and found that they are almost starch free, great news as could do with another food that is quick and easy, just have to get use to them being very ripe. I've eaten on the firm side in the past.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

For some odd reason this gas shift is for real and not just happening to me. Elderly auntie is also almost starch free now and has found the same thing, burping rather than F...ing. Interesing? could it be because of a more relaxed digestive tract thats no longer under the stress of starch.Also have done the test on very ripe bananas and found that they are almost starch free, great news as could do with another food that is quick and easy, just have to get use to them being very ripe. I've eaten on the firm side in the past.


----------

